# Ist es möglich ???



## Ajax (29. Oktober 2003)

Kann ich mein bmx halbwegs zu nem dirtbike umbauen ???das einzige was man machen kann ist neue gabel und eine ganschaltung dazu zu bauen aber ist es möglich oder sollte ich mir direkt ei dirtbike kaufen????


----------



## dirtydan (30. Oktober 2003)

???????????????????????????????????????????????
willst du mich veraschen??? 
gangschaltung an ein bmx....


ou ou ou.......

Anmerkung:
Ich schreib hier jetz ma ganz fies was rein , zugegeben,die Frage ist merkwürdig, aber man hätte auch anders drauf reagieren können, gerade in Bezug auf das Alter des Users-jeder fängt ma an und lernt. 
Nur für die Zukunft, deshalb lass ich deinen Beitrag auch so stehen.
Reingehauen,
Papa Bremerhavener


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ajax (30. Oktober 2003)

muss ja nicht sein kann????geht ja auch ohne aber ne neue federgabel ???geht das ???


----------



## Moshcore (30. Oktober 2003)

hammergeil will der uns jetzt verarschen oder was ist das hier gerade ich glaub der verarscht uns voll oder wo hat er gelernt wie man nen pc nutzt   

Anmerkung: 
Das Topic Grafix...auch wenn es merkwürdig ist  Aber geht in Ordnung,du bist ja im nächsten Beitrag noch gut drauf eingegangen.
Schöne Grüße von
Papa Bremerhavener


----------



## Moshcore (30. Oktober 2003)

ups o.k er verarscht uns nicht aber er ist erst 13 na gut also nein du kannst keine schaltung und keine federgabel an dein bmx bauen und was für eins hast du denn schick mal ein foto und wir helfen dir gerne weiter und sagen wie du dein bmx dirt tauglich bekommst also.


----------



## Ajax (30. Oktober 2003)

ja ok mach ich dann !gib mir deine mail  adresse dann schike ich dir ein bild vom rad


----------



## alex_de_luxe (30. Oktober 2003)

Ein bmx zu nen dirt bike umbauen geht nicht, weil das bmx eigentlich das perfekte dirt gerät ist.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich äusser mich da auch mal zu...

Also, ein BMX ist grundsätzlich Dirt-tauglich.
Eine Schaltung anbauen macht...ähmm...extreme Probleme, normalerweise ist kein Schaltauge am Rahmen angeschweisst.

Und auch eine Federgabel wird nur extrem selten verwendet, da ein großer Federweg ueber 4cm nur schwer moeglich ist, ohne die Geometrie des Rahmens zu sprengen.

Und einen Rahmen,der speziell für Federgabeln konstruiert wird, gibt es meines Wissens nicht.

Nichstdestotrotz kannst du dein BMX wie alle anderen auf Dirt umruesten, hier und da etwas abbauen, Grobstollige Reifen dran und die Vorderradbremse kann auch ab...

Und dann ist das Teil eigentlich okay,aber wie Grafix schon sagt, ein Bild wäre praktisch.

mfg,
Bremerhavener


----------



## a$i (30. Oktober 2003)

> du kannst keine schaltung und keine federgabel an dein bmx bauen




schaltung wird nicht klappen aber wenn du auf verhunzte geo stehst ist der einbau einer gabel möglich (1 1/8 ist bmx und mtb standart), ich sag dir aber direkt dass du damit nur sehr schwer dirt fahren kannst.

bei uns hat sich auch ein typ eine 80mm federgabel eingebaut zum cruisen/provozieren usw... sieht lässig aus aber das wars auch schon.


allgemein: je starrer das bike destso besser ist es eigendlich für dirt geeignet, viele mtb-dirter fahren ja auch 24" und starrgabel, nicht ohne grund...


ansonsten wie bremerhavener geschrieben hat, alles überflüssige ab und stollenreifen drauf, fertig


----------



## DirtDevil (30. Oktober 2003)

@Ajax , ich denke mal du willst dir auch so nen dickes Dirtbike mit dicker Federgabel usw. zusammenbauen weil du andere leutz damit rumjumpen siehst, nit wahr?!
Ganz ehrlich behalt dein BMX erstmal und fahr einfach!
So ein mtb Dirtbike is verdammt teuer ... das sche*ssteil saugt einem meist die letzte Kohle ausser Tasche.

Es kommt auch nit wirklich darauf an was für ein Bike du fährst, die Technik wie du springen musst lernste mit der Zeit.
Übung macht den Meister!
Und wenn du mit BMX ordentlich fahren kannst, dann kannste meist auch mit allen anderen Bikes ohne Probleme dirtjumpen 
Wir haben hier auch nen BMX'er der jumpt mit nem Hollandrad über die Dirthügel (hat sich halt mal so ergeben weil sein bmx kurzzeitig mal nit fahrtüchtig war) und macht dabei noch no footer (das soll halt jetzt verdeutlichen das es nit aufs Bike ankommt sondern einfach nur auf die Erfahrung/Fahrtechnik) natürlich hält nen Hollandbike sowas nit lange aus aber er is halt trotzdem so damit gefahren


----------



## Ajax (30. Oktober 2003)

das ist mein bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (30. Oktober 2003)

puh schwer zuerkennen ist das ein felt???

Also ich würde erst mal das schloss da abmachen steck es lieber im rucksack ist doch besser. Als am bike. Macht nen recht guten eindruck das bike.


----------



## Moshcore (30. Oktober 2003)

Aber ich würde sagen vorderbremse ab und ein paar gute pedale wenn du noch plastikpedalen hast das sit super wichtig das du ordentliche aluminium pedale fährst. Und immer mit Helm,Handschuhen und Knieschoner wenn du sowas noch nicht hast dann weisst du jetzt was du dir sinnvolles zu Weinachten wünschst. Und dann kann es eigentlich schon losgehen.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. Oktober 2003)

Jetz wollt ich gerad was schreiben aber der Kerl oben is mir zuvorgekommen,während ich getippt hab 

Beherzige das mit den Schützern, ist ein sehr guter und wichtiger  Vorschlag.
Die Vorderradbremse kannst du dranlassen,wenn du dich mit ihr sicherer fühlst,aber notwendig ist sie beim BMX fahren nicht und du sparst Gewicht am Rad,und wenn du Dirt fahren willst muss sie eigentlich nicht zwingend sein,dranbauen kann man sie ja dann immer noch wenn man sie wieder braucht.  (Ich hab aber auch eine dran im Moment).

Das mit den Pedalen ist auch korrekt, also griffige Pedale und auch gute Schuhe benutzen, damits dich nich runterhämmert...

Ansonsten immer weiterüben,das Material passt schon zum Dirten !


----------



## zurkoe (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi
Also prinzipiell, und ich denke, es ist eher eine theoretische Möglichkeit, könnte man bei Rahmen, die für 10 mm Achsen ausgelegt sind einen Adapter für die Montage eines Schaltwerks montieren. Gibt´s für normale (grosse ) Räder.
Aber hier bei BMX (und eigentlich bei allen Rädern kein Schaltauge besitzen) gilt: Weglassen!


----------



## a$i (30. Oktober 2003)

welcher neue hc dual/dirtframe hat denn bitte noch ein schaltauge?!
defekt ist defekt; mosh ist mosh


----------



## ChrisW (30. Oktober 2003)

soweit zu erkennen is auf dem bike glaub ich auch ne einteilige kurbel. glaub nich dass die beim dirten recht lange halten wird ...
und sattel halt noch n bischen runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ChrisW _
> *soweit zu erkennen is auf dem bike glaub ich auch ne einteilige kurbel. glaub nich dass die beim dirten recht lange halten wird ...
> und sattel halt noch n bischen runter  *



Könnte auch ne geschmiedete Voxom sein, und warum sollte ne OPC bei Dirt kaputt gehen?...  Ich halte die Kurbelbelastung und allgemein die Radbelastung auf Dirt/Trails  für wesentlich geringer als im Street oder Ramp Bereich...

@ Ajax: Ich warte noch auf das größere Foto deines Rades, wie gesagt,schicks an meine E-Mail Adresse und ich werds hier reinstellen.

Gute Nacht,
Reik


----------



## a$i (31. Oktober 2003)

> Ich halte die Kurbelbelastung und allgemein die Radbelastung auf Dirt/Trails für wesentlich geringer als im Street oder Ramp Bereich...



ist richtig, trotzdem muss man sagen dass je nach geschwindigkeit, shape und höhe schon ganz enorme kräfte auftreten können, besonders wenn man den landehügel verpatzt und nicht schnell vom hobel runterkommt  ...mit der opc würde ich mich nicht wohl fühlen, gleiches gilt für schrottpedale und minikettchen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (31. Oktober 2003)

Jo, auf Dauer ist das bestimmt keine Lösung, aber ne OPC verbiegt meistens eh erst zu nem (manchmal ganz außergewöhnlichen) gewissen Grad,bevor man sie dann bricht (meistens ja Pedalachsen-Gewinde,an der sie bricht) und das fällt ja auf.
Dann kann man eigentlich immer noch wechseln, wenn man die Kohle gerade nicht überhat. 

Ich würd eigentlich ganz gern mal meine Profile wieder abbauen und ne OPC ranruesten um zu gucken wie lange das Teil hält...aber für den kurzen Spass isses mir doch zuviel Aufwand 
Wär aber bestimmt n gutes Training,um seine Fahrweise n bißchen zu versmoothen... (wasn gutes Wort,hm? )


----------



## MarkusHackl (15. November 2003)

also ich kann dir eins sagen: behalt dein BMX. steck lieber ein bisschen geld rein (wie die anderen eh schon gesagt haben)
ich hatte vor meinem WTP 4seasons ein dirtfully und kann nur eins sagen, abgesehen von der anfäglichen umgewöhnung ohne federweg!  ;-)
mein BMX ist mir 1000mal lieber als jedes Dirt bike. da geht so viel kaputt...federgabel, dämpfer, kurbel........
Die "unterhaltskosten" (sag ich jetzt mal so) sind beim BMX sau gering, fast gar nix wenn du dir ein gutes kauft / oder ein gutes hast!

ALSO, viel spaß ! ! !  ....beim BMXen


----------



## Flatpro (22. November 2003)

ich find das alter isss relativ egal, ich bin jetzt 14 und bin auch noch nie auf die idee gekommen mir ne gangschaltung ans rad zu bauen, das einzige was ich beim bmx interessant finde iss hydraulik für hinterrad mit rotor. naja ich bin mit m,einem rad zufrieden...............................................................................
hat zwar ne angebrochene kurbel aber ansonsten:

Rock On!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChristophK (24. November 2003)

Hydraulik für HR mit Rotor??????????????????????????????????????


----------

